# OpenAL Zukunft



## Spacerat (9. Apr 2012)

@Mods: Wenn ihr meint, das ist eher ein Thema für die Plauderecke, dann bitte verschieben.

Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht... Ich such' mir grad' nen Wolf nach aktuellen OpenAL-Ressourcen, aber irgendwie komme ich seit Urzeiten (2009) nur bis zur Version 2.0.7.0. Inzwischen gibt es aber Dolby 9.1 und sogar ansatzweise schon 11.1 (Audyssey DSX). Weis jemand, ob OpenAL noch weiterentwickelt wird oder kennt jemand Alternativen bezüglich JOAL für 64 Bit?


----------



## Kr0e (11. Apr 2012)

Ist vlt ein Schuss innen Ofen, aber hat nicht LWJGL ne OpenAL Impl. dabei ? Aber ob 64 bit kein plan..


----------



## Spacerat (11. Apr 2012)

Kein Schuss in den Ofen. LWJGL hat die einzig' vorhandene 64-Bit-Edition von OpenAL und benötigt dazu nicht einmal die Dateien der original Installation. Vielmehr braucht man für den echten 64-Bit-Betrieb des Originals LWJGL, zumindest unter Windows.
Aber es geht zunächst erstmal gar nicht um den 64-Bit-Support, sondern vielmehr um den Support des aktuelleren Soundsysteme wie z.B. 9.1 oder besser. 9.1 Soundkarten gibt es ja schon, nur werden diese afaik nur von DirectX unterstützt.
Vllt. irre ich mich ja auch und OpenAL unterstützt diese bereits per Extensions.
Allerdings beobachte ich nur, dass die OpenAL-Entwicklung seit langem stagniert, jedenfalls auf der Creative-Labs-Seite.


----------



## Kr0e (12. Apr 2012)

Den Eindruck hatte ich auch damals, als ich mich damit mal beschäftigt habe. Mir kommt es so vor, als ob da bislang tatsächlich ziemliche Flaute ist und meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass das sich nicht mehr ändern wird, zumindest solange, wie nicht ein zahlungskräftiger Auftragsgeber hintersteckt.


----------



## maki (12. Apr 2012)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich auch damals, als ich mich damit mal beschäftigt habe. Mir kommt es so vor, als ob da bislang tatsächlich ziemliche Flaute ist und meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass das sich nicht mehr ändern wird, zumindest solange, wie nicht ein zahlungskräftiger Auftragsgeber hintersteckt.


Vielleicht ist auch nur aufgefallen, dass die Zielgruppe verschwindend klein ist.
Die wenigsten Zocker haben eine "Highend" Surround Anlage zuhause, oft werden Kopfhörer genutzt um sich bei den Nachbarn nicht allzu unbeliebt zu machen....


----------



## Guest2 (12. Apr 2012)

Moin,

gab es da nicht auch noch Unterschiede zwischen dem

- altem ursprünglichem OpenAL
- OpenAL Soft, als Fork aus dem altem OpenAL
- und dem proprietärem OpenAL?

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das LWJGL eigentlich OpenAL Soft verwendet, während JOAL ein binding zum proprietärem OpenAL bot. Allerdings kann ich mich da auch irren. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Situation um eine plattformübergreifende Audio-API allerdings auch sehr unbefriedigend.

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## Spacerat (12. Apr 2012)

Guest2 hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern das LWJGL eigentlich OpenAL Soft verwendet, während JOAL ein binding zum proprietärem OpenAL bot.


Das is korrekt. Allerdings ist OpenAL Soft so 'ne Crossplattform-Geschichte, wo man selbst kompilieren muss und im Prinzip das aktuelle (now-proprietary) OpenAL. JOAL verwendet das ursprüngliche SI (Sample Implementation) und das kann alles, was das aktuelle auch kann, unterstützt aber kein 64 Bit. Obwohl... letzteres kann auch daran liegen, dass es keine 64 Bit JOAL-Natives gibt, weil die von der SI installierten 32-Bit-Windows Dlls laufen auch auf 64-Bit-Windows, afaik jedoch nur Softwareemuliert. Anscheinend wird aber das SW-Device auf etwa vorhandene Hardware "umgebogen" und damit die Verwendung von 64-Bittreibern ermöglicht.


----------

